# Musicians?



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

Any musicians on this forum? If so what do you play? Are you in a band? Post links!

I play guitar, been playing for almost 7 years.

If you want to check my bands out:
Fin'amor- Symphonic Melodic Death/Doom Metal
www.facebook.com/finamorband
www.myspace.com/finamorband
www.twitter.com/finamorband

S.A.D.- Anti-hipster Thrash Metal
www.facebook.com/sadband


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Trumpet...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol I'm a singer and I played trombone for 7 years, marching band for 6. I never was in a real money-making band though 
I have some singing vids on my youtube, though. http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhum if you're interested.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've only been paid for a few church services. Not ready for the union yet, maybe when I'm 90. I'm getting better, but so slowly.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> lol I'm a singer and I played trombone for 7 years, marching band for 6. I never was in a real money-making band though
> I have some singing vids on my youtube, though. http://www.youtube.com/user/SRHSBandChic?feature=mhum if you're interested.


Watched the within tempation, not really into the female fronted gothic metal but you have a good voice. Watched the live footy of the metalcore band.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

lookralphsbak said:


> Watched the within tempation, not really into the female fronted gothic metal but you have a good voice. Watched the live footy of the metalcore band.


Thank you  
And yup, that's a buddy's band from back home  They broke up and reformed under a different name since, now they're called No Greater Love.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

hxcChic22 you're a good singer!


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

been playin since the age of 14. 

i play the guitars, drums and keyboard. played for quite a few bands and local gigs. havent played in a while though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wish to one day play the drums dont have money or space for a real drum set tho. only played on an actually drum set once and was able to play a couple beats but i kick *** at rock band lol!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

FishMatt said:


> hxcChic22 you're a good singer!


Thank you 


I wish I played drums or something... I can actually play the keyboard or piano by ear. I can read the music but it's a little harder since I read music for bass clef when I played trombone.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I've played drums for about 18 months now, =/ still feel like im not getting anywhere, but i'll keep trying


----------

